# M. Jobs et le Louvre



## AppleV2 (11 Mai 2010)

Bonjour tous le monde !!! J'ai une petite question, j'aurai voulu savoir, si SPJ (Steven Paul Jobs) sera présent pour l'inauguration de l'iPad, au Louvre, le 28 Mai 2010 ? Car en faite, je n'irai l'acheter que si Steve Jobs y sera ! Merci bien et cordialement !

AppleV2


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mai 2010)

bonjour
et pourquoi donc Jobs devrait y être?

raisonnablement aucune raison



ps et si tu peux utiliser une typo standard plus grosse c'est tant mieux pour les yeux 
( des autres lecteurs)


----------



## AppleV2 (13 Mai 2010)

Non je sais pas, il pourrait y être, vu que c'est SON magasin !!! Enfin je sais pas, bah merci comme même


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Mai 2010)

Carrousel du Louvre, et non Louvre.
Et comme l'as dit pascalformac, je ne vois pas de raisons majeures qui justifierai la présence de Jobs.


----------

